# Need to correct or remove sweat glistening on face of subject



## TexasPilot (Oct 5, 2016)

Good Morning:

What combination of tools would I employ to remove or reduce glistening sweat on a subjects face.  It is not full droplets buy close in some cases.  Amy help would be appreciated.

Regards -

Ed
San Antonio, TX


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 5, 2016)

TexasPilot said:


> Good Morning:
> 
> What combination of tools would I employ to remove or reduce glistening sweat on a subjects face.  It is not full droplets buy close in some cases.  Amy help would be appreciated.
> '....


First  - what version of Lightroom do you have?  And do you have the CC version or not?

It is a bit hard to give a precise answer without seeing the photo, but I'd start in LR with the spot removal tool and try both healing and cloning to see which worked the best.
If I wasn't happy with the results, and I had the CC version, I take the photo into Photoshop and work on it there.


----------



## TexasPilot (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.  I have updated all of my info and added a sample photo.  I have the latest Adobe CC subscription.    (I can see now that the perspiration droplets are visible.) 


 .


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 5, 2016)

I just did this fairly quickly in LR, so I only healed the larger droplets.
Everything under the chin was with the brush in a heal mode, about 36 spots.
Near the nose, I put the brush in clone mode, about 18 spots.
To the right of his left eye, I healed about a dozen spots.
If I was going to do this more, I'd probably move over to Photoshop and use that healing brush. I think it works a bit better than LR's on difficult spots, and it doesn't slow down with a lot of spots as LR is reported to do.
See Sweat droplets w heal.jpg by Canon Image Challenge for a larger file ( temp location)


----------



## TexasPilot (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you so much.   That is exactly what I want to achieve.    Ed


----------

